# mark 1 maf sensor



## par9715 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi new to this site hope someone can help. I had engine light on and connected a reader came up code P0171 (system to lean) i found the dip stick guide was cracked so i have replaced and cleared the fault code. I ran a live test with the reader and is showing MAF 1.96g/s is this the correct reading for the 150 bhp model thanks in advance


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF. 
Believe MAF is reading high, should be around 120. Have you noticed a change in performance/running, if so disconnect MAF to see if running improves.
Hoggy.


----------



## par9715 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi thanks for suggestion i have had the car for two weeks and is running great, it was the engine warning light that was causing me concern.
Hopefully replacing the cracked oil stick guide has sorted the problem out. I forgot to mention the live readings i took (1.96g/s) was at idle 822rpm


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

par9715 said:


> Hi thanks for suggestion i have had the car for two weeks and is running great, it was the engine warning light that was causing me concern.
> Hopefully replacing the cracked oil stick guide has sorted the problem out. I forgot to mention the live readings i took (1.96g/s) was at idle 822rpm


Hi, My above post was noy valid then.  
Hoggy.


----------



## par9715 (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks Hoggy


----------

